# My New TV



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Anyone out there good with new LED Flatscreen TV. I have purchased a Samsung 40 inch EU40d5000 if thats any help. I am not that technical apparantly you can connect everthing to it apart from the kitchen sink, i only want to know the following;

How can i get it back to factory settings ie when i first switched it on? 

Can anyone recommend the best settings for it, back light, brightness, contrast etc.

Its an eco tv, it switches itself off if you are not watching it enough!!


----------



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Classified said:


> Anyone out there good with new LED Flatscreen TV. I have purchased a Samsung 40 inch EU40d5000 if thats any help. I am not that technical apparantly you can connect everthing to it apart from the kitchen sink, i only want to know the following;
> 
> How can i get it back to factory settings ie when i first switched it on?
> 
> ...


Hi, I have a one year old samsung lcd so not sure if it's the same. 
Turn tv on using remote.
Press menu button
Picture settings should come up first use direction arrow keys to change picture settings and the enter button in the middle. I normally use Dynamic mode.
If you scroll down there is a reset which will ask you if you want to restore factory settings.
Hope this helps
Flane:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> Anyone out there good with new LED Flatscreen TV. I have purchased a Samsung 40 inch EU40d5000 if thats any help. I am not that technical apparantly you can connect everthing to it apart from the kitchen sink, i only want to know the following;
> 
> How can i get it back to factory settings ie when i first switched it on?
> 
> ...



Have you no instruction manual?
If I ask my techie son for help on such matters I get this reply: RTFM.
No idea what he means....


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

I will try the first option, the second piece of advice well i have rtfm, once you have followed their instruction and changed the settings, then changed them again, it just takes me back to my first set of changes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> I will try the first option, the second piece of advice well i have rtfm, once you have followed their instruction and changed the settings, then changed them again, it just takes me back to my first set of changes.



I sympathise. 
I find most manuals extremely confusing. They seem to be written for people with degrees in electronics.
When we bought our new tv also Samsung LCD like yours I read the fm but couldn't for the life of me work out how to actually get a channel...
Jojo's OH came and put it right in literally one second...Duh........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I sympathise.
> 
> Jojo's OH came and put it right in literally one second...Duh........


But that IS what people like Jojo's OH are for!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I sympathise.
> I find most manuals extremely confusing. They seem to be written for people with degrees in electronics.
> When we bought our new tv also Samsung LCD like yours I read the fm but couldn't for the life of me work out how to actually get a channel...
> Jojo's OH came and put it right in literally one second...Duh........


Never read the manuals ....... it's cheating


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> But that IS what people like Jojo's OH are for!!


Yes, hhhhmmmm I can think of more useful attributes!!!!! All this technology is wasted on me! 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Electronic manuals are just like flatpack instructions. If you want to assemble it before Xmas, don't read the instructions, especially from IKEA....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But that IS what people like Jojo's OH are for!!


It is what you and all men are for


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It is what you and all men are for


But then that prompts the question " Apart from looking beautiful to gladden the eyes of the men and encourage them to sort out TVs, etc what are women for?"


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Frankie 737, all in working order now.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

ooof, opening a right can of worms with that question Baldilocks hahaha, prepare for the onslaught I think.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MacRov said:


> ooof, opening a right can of worms with that question Baldilocks hahaha, prepare for the onslaught I think.


That's what investigative journalism is all about!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

BTW if anyone is thinking of getting a new LCD/LED (don't bother with plasma unless you are running a cinema) make sure you get one that can play films/show recorded programmes/holiday snaps, etc. from a USB memory stick. This is a great way to see films/programmes that you have missed but downloaded through Torrents. For example, we missed "The Human Planet" and "Fry's Planet Word" so have now downloaded them to watch at our leisure.

BTW also, Torrents are not illegal, *yet*, here in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But then that prompts the question " Apart from looking beautiful to gladden the eyes of the men and encourage them to sort out TVs, etc what are women for?"


I'm not sure I could ever have gladdened the eyes of anyone (apart from my mum and my dog).
I like to think that women are the voice of reason, of moderation, of calm, the still point in the turning world, the fount of tranquillity, the.....oh, I think you get my point


----------

